# 90 gallon build



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

I just scored a 90 gallon with every thing including sump, lights, fish 150lbs liverock, ect. It only a year old. and the guy sold it for 250 buck. He is moving and had to get rid of it. I cant wait till friday. We will be going to get it and set it up. I will be posting pics. and all the build.


----------



## fishesfriend (Dec 8, 2009)

Congrats!!! What fish came with the tank?


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh my goodness, I had to take a look where you were from because there was an ad exactly like that on my local craigslist. I just don't want to get into salt water so I didn't call on it. 

Congrats on your find! I hope we will get to see pictures soon.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

nice score!! we want LOTS of pix


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

Congrats =)


----------



## outpost (Mar 30, 2010)

Wiw that pretty cheap. Did it come with any coral?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

